# Horrible abuse case in Michigan!



## theevenstarlight

I am crying...the CritterCafe Rescue in Muskegon, MI just got 10 rabbits that had their ears cut off. I can't believe it! I don't know if they will be able to be adopted or what will happen, but if they get well enough to be adopted, they will definitely need homes. I just donated some money (not a lot, but every little bit helps) to help these poor things; I hope some members on here can donate something, anything. It's so sad. I don't understand why people do this!


http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/cccandr.html

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share...dh9ozkRa&shareName=MMS&messageState=RETRIEVED


----------



## mardigraskisses

[align=center]:cry2[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

OMG!! How horrible!! How could someone do that to a bunny. :cry1:That is so sad  April


----------



## Boz

omg! :cry2 I hope these guys are able to be adopted and find loving homes!
How can people be so cruel? :banghead


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

Oh my gosh! I hope they are in condition to be adopted. Having no ears shouldn't affect them too much health-wise, but who knows what else they have been through.:cry2


----------



## TreasuredFriend

If anyone hears or learns more, please post.


----------



## Saudade

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! I hope they are in condition to be adopted. Having no ears shouldn't affect them too much health-wise, but who knows what else they have been through.:cry2



 It will make them more susceptible to ear infections


----------



## katt

this is horrible. i will never understand how people can be so cruel.

thankfully they ended up in good hands. christine is were we got toulouse from and you can tell she loves her critters more then life itself.

i am going to email her, was planning on it to give her an update on toulouse, maybe she has more information and will send it thru me, or just get on here and post it herself.

katie


----------



## christinelea1

OH MY GOSH
HI))
I am so glad to get SOMEBUNNY TO HEAR AND FEEL THIS PAIN THANK YOU CALLIE) OH MY GOSH))
Its me Christine at CritterCafe(
The bunnys are getting better...but we want(I am DEMANDING) PROSECUTION!!!!
I had 2 separate vets offices fax their report in after the bunnys wellchecks(gosh can I even call it that?)Officer Williams should have those documents by now. He is so uneducated about bunnys though I am sure he does not realize the urgency. The vet said(Dr.Corbett at FruitportAnimalHospital) that these bunnys "screams could be heard for miles" when their ears were cut and that the "ears are one of the most sensitive parts on a bunny" and that the pain would have been excruciating at minimum.I am treating all with pain med, Metacam,(now that I have them more hydrated through Sub Q fluid)and baytril. She, Dr.Corbett says the ears have been cut within the last 10 days((


----------



## christinelea1

Janet is doing an article in "CatandDogs" (a west MI magazine for pets)for me so we can get help with funding somehow(
SORRY TO BRING UP MONEY(


----------



## SweetSassy

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> OH MY GOSH
> HI))
> I am so glad to get SOMEBUNNY TO HEAR AND FEEL THIS PAIN THANK YOU CALLIE) OH MY GOSH))
> Its me Christine at CritterCafe(
> The bunnys are getting better...but we want(I am DEMANDING) PROSECUTION!!!!
> I had 2 separate vets offices fax their report in after the bunnys wellchecks(gosh can I even call it that?)Officer Williams should have those documents by now. He is so uneducated about bunnys though I am sure he does not realize the urgency. The vet said(Dr.Corbett at FruitportAnimalHospital) that these bunnys "screams could be heard for miles" when their ears were cut and that the "ears are one of the most sensitive parts on a bunny" and that the pain would have been excruciating at minimum.I am treating all with pain med, Metacam,(now that I have them more hydrated through Sub Q fluid)and baytril. She, Dr.Corbett says the ears have been cut within the last 10 days((


This is absolutely horrible. I hope you get them prosecuted!! Poor Bunnies. Thanks for updating us on how the bunnies are doing. ray: April


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

OMG i just dont understand people someitmes. Poor babies!!!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

The vet said(Dr.Corbett at FruitportAnimalHospital) that these bunnys "screams could be heard for miles" when their ears were cut and that the "ears are one of the most sensitive parts on a bunny" and that the pain would have been excruciating at minimum. - Christine
=======

Not unlike others have felt or posted elsewhere in the RO forum, the sick and demented things that humans do should be prosecuted just the same as if 10 cats and 10 dogs or 10 small children got parts of their body cut off.


The screams .... can you imagine ... ?

I will keep watching for notes here, and thank you Christine for taking on AND helping. Everyone who cares and helps.

Would this be worth mentioning to Oprah? Glad it will be documented in the CatsandDogs Magazine.

Christine, did you post on etherbun?


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Where did the person obtain the rabbits? Had he stolen them, purchased them?


----------



## Boz

I've heard a bunny scream. Domino, when she was a baby got in by one of my other rabbits who attacked her. I ran so fast to figure out what was going on. Luckily she had gotten away. She wasn't seriously hurt and she healed up from the ordeal, but man, I've never heard such a heart-tearing sound. :cry2

I just can't imagine the pain these bunnies went through. Why would anyone do such a horrible thing!? Makes me sick. :X And breaks my heart. :nerves1


----------



## christinelea1

The vet found/said that another one of the bunnys has had her nose slasheddown the middle Her nose/from her face has been cut in half and since healed over... I am hurting still about this recent rescue...I wrote a letter o the MuskegonChronicle.

I have 4 of them fixed now-the others cannot be fixed till they get healthier.
I have not posted yet at Etherbun...I simply have not had time....and I dont know what to say.
All the bunnys are on baytril and metacam now for pain..thankfully. We could not use a pain drug until we got them well enough hydrated, they are nowI did injections of baytril for the first day.
Please keep them all in your prayers...
The little Daddy bunny with his ears most recently cut(withing the last 10 days the vets said)...he is just the sweetest little ol thing in the world...I LOVE him to pieces)
Dr.Corbett says he is an adult-but that is the best she can say with such poor nutrition.
I will take more pictures and post them soon...


----------



## lauren

What the BLEEEEPPPP!!!
I'm soo outraged by ths story!! it makes me sick...
Wonder how loud the abuser would scream if his ears were cut off!!!!!
Thanks God they are in caring hands now...


----------



## pla725

Sometimes I wonder about people. 

Is the investigating officer involved with the SPCA or Humane Society? Perhaps the HRS can help out with this case.


----------



## irishlops

im not going to saay anything..
so i will not get banned for bad laungue ectc..
god, how sick


----------



## Grace

OMG. I feel so sick and full of anger... Poor bunnies. I am so mad that I would like to have that person in my hands, I would know what to do. I really hope he goes to jail. If there is something i can do to help to have that person prosecuted, please let me know. I hope the bunnies get better soon.


----------



## christinelea1

Well NOW the police wont call me back....I WANT PROSECUTION TODAY, NOW! I may need help getting it...I need IDEAS...I need to know how to navigate this correctly...Here is the article written to the MuskegonChronicle and to the Fruitport Area News(I know the latter of the 2 will publish it exactly as I wrote it because they are church friends of mine/this rescue!)It has already been emailed and delivery confirmed:

Monday June 15, 2009 the Muskegon police came to the rescue followed by 2 people in a van to CRITTER CAFE RESCUE .
These people had reported that several DOMESTIC bunnys were ruining/eating their flowers-the location from down town Muskegon/PineStreet area, was supposedly full of domestic bunnys.
Upon their arrival to the CritterCafe- 7 bunnies would be saved by the GRACE OF GOD!!!


These little "Himalayan" bunnys-miniatures-3-4 pounds at their largest weight-were emaciated and dehydrated -they had car oil/grease all over them and are FULL of dirt.
Too, they were missing fur in many areas too and full of bites from fighting amongst themselves probably for food and for territorial rights as well as and MOST ALARMING and shocking to me- their ears were CUT OFF within an inch or so of the bunnys little heads AND one has her nose slashed.
This is so very alarming to SEE but then when you look at and know the facts that a bunnys sensitivity to pain is the very highest in the area of their ears-this becomes absolutely heart breaking...
The vets say its very likely that their screams could be heard for miles when this was being done to them and it would have hurt very very badly....it is surprising to me that the bunnys just didnt die from the intensity of that pain..
Not one but 2 vets confirmed the ears being CUT from this bunnys head-this was NOT from bunnys fighting! Both vets faxed documentation of their findings to Officer Williams-we want prosecution of the bunnys owners that surrendered them-this is animal cruelty- is it not?

It is thought that this was done to these bunnys to be used as "bait" in part of a dog fighting ring.
Once the bunny begins bleeding, s/he is thrown out to the dog/s and they "fight" each other over her and also give chase.
Many many pets meet this fate including "freebie" pets/pets given away on such lists as the Muskegon Chronicle Freebies and Craiglist because these people are able to get them for nothing and the "surrendering" person does not do a house /home checks after the animal is given away to make sure s/he is ok and in a good place.

These bunnys have all now been to the vet for care. We are in the process of fixing them after getting them healed up some We will adopt them to good homes as INDOOR LITTER TRAINED pets only.
Please please help these bunnys if you can by donating or giving a forever home to one.
Our vets office is Fruitport Animal Hospital. Our vet is the bunny loving and bun-expert Dr.Jeanne Corbett DVM.
Please put a note that you are helping CritterCafe bunnys on your gift.

Please also URGE the Chronicle to ad a disclaimer to its "freebie" pets so people get educated on what can happen. Pit bull BAIT and class B dealers are where your free pet very likely will/ can end up...is that what you are intending when you need to rehome your pet??PLEASE speak up for the voiceless innocence of our beloved animal friends.
Sincerely, Christine Founder of CritterCafeRescue in Fruitport Mi.

Ok thats it. It may come to be that letters need to be written to our copshop here. I called our attorney.He is in court. Will try again later.
Need ideas...
I have not one but 2 vets documnetation this IS ABUSE!!! How do I go about GETTING PROSECUTION???


----------



## Grace

Once, when I was still in Italy, the group for animal support rights that I am part of, got to know of a very bad case of cruelty on a dog. Police did not want to deal with that because some local vets were involved. So we wrote letters and collected signatures. Then we finally could start the prosecution of the people involved. I don't really know how it works here in the U.S.A., but i think that contacting the humane society could help. They have animal cruelty investigators... I am sure they can tell you what to do. Kisses to the bunnies.

Oh, and I agree with you, it is not a good idea to put pets for adoption on the internet. I would go through a humane society. You never know what people can do. And I think the animals should stay in the same city, or should not go too far. I am always suspicious of people that want an animal that is far from where they live, because homeless pets are everywhere unfortunately.


----------



## christinelea1

We are on Petfinder, Pets911, 1800SaveAPet(and some others) and a 501C3 exempt rescue that works closely with HouseRabbitSociety and some other bun orgs....
We are www.CCCandR.petfinder.org
The Humane Society of Muskegon I post for!!!! I take their bunnies(Katie here has one I took from there)...
They do not have officers...and Harbor Humane in GrandHaven sadly does not either...us MI hicks rely on Animal Control which is LAUGHABLE at best! Oh my goodness especially for bunnies...the cop had not a CLUE what to do with these buns...I just happen to be involved with PoundBuddiesRescue who keeps their rescue AT the local AnimalControl-one of the main ppl from PBR was there when the call came in about these bunnies...the bunnies would be put down now if Barb from PBR had not stepped up and said CALL!!!Christine!!! at CCR-they may be able to take them!!
Oh geese...I better email her right away to thank her...
I CALLED the prosecutor who will not do nothing until the report from Officer Williams is handed over(the 2 vets findings will be included into that report he said the first day)...at that point if the PROSECUTOR does not press charges I am going straight to the media...We have done it before and will do it now again for these buns...Cat&DogsMagazine is doing the bunnies story-FruitportAreaNews is too...I am hoping the Chronicle is...SOMEONE will surely, after they see the bunnies stories, want to give a cute little bunny a home...a bunny without ears((( or a bunny with a badly botched nose(the vet said she was cut down the middle of her face)...her little nose has a .....
I just cant describe it...and I cant see through so much tears...
I will write more later and try to send pictures of her


----------



## pla725

Perhaps you need to have the Michigan Humane Society and the HRS intervene as well as a bigger newspaper.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

I was thinking the same as pla725. About contacting bigger sources: Margo DeMello of National House Rabbit Society. (I'm prepared to email her this topic thread).

O, the Oprah magazine's June 2009 issue has special content on "If We Could Talk to the Animals". Oprah is shown with dogs on the cover. A no kill shelter in Chicago was featured. I wonder if bigger sources would dare cover the horrible abuse those rabbits suffered? I can imagine Christine and HRS volunteers on the show holding some of those ear-cut rabbits.

To imagine that animals can't feel pain nor do they have feelings is absurd. A horrible abuse case. 

Oprah magazine also ran a story on hoarder who had amassed over 300 dogs, kept in deplorable conditions.

I hope this goes to a larger network who step up to help. Keep us posted with pictures, etc.


----------



## christinelea1

Margo helped us when we rescued the "Fremont40"... it just kept being more and more bunnies (I have at least 25 of them still HERE, adoptable(!!) healthy, HUGE!! BEAUTIFUL!! BUNNYS!!!Oh they are SHINY PRETTY so well behaved beautys)))))) I love them so very much 
My God,we were live-trapping over several months there from Aug08...they had been "let go" from their breeder "pens"...The Fremont 25-30 ended up being 40 or more even...


----------



## christinelea1

We need adopters...
GOOD HOMES!!!
The Life Care contract is PICKY (ask Katie here)...but good bunny loving INSIDE homes, right NOW...I will pay folks to drive them to their new forever approved home...I will pay for these buns to be in a forever home..and to receive LOVE for the rest of their life-I dont care WHAT WE HAVE TO DO!!!I will order hay for them FROM OXBOW!!!Just please if you can/are considering another bun...let me know...TRUST ME...it will be worth YOUR time...


----------



## katt

i just wanted to say as someone who adopted from christine that you can't get better.

it is true, her application is picky, and i love that about her. she really does care. toulouse is an orange mini lop that i adopted from her about a year ago (right? cant remember the exact date) he is a love bunny. you can tell he got the care needed from christine.

if anyone is considering adopting one of these guys (or another in her rescue) i will just say that it is worth the time.

i personally cannot wait to see photos of these guys. i am really trying to work a trip down to see her and all the critters. trying to tell myself not to try at adopting another bunny. . . my pro side to the list is highly outweighing the con side. lol.


----------



## pla725

As a fellow rescuer I can only personally offer moral support at this time. I wish I can do more but I have seven of my own and am about to take a foster. I'm only working about 15 -20 hours a week right now. You are doing a great job to help out these poor buns. I hope the person or persons who did thiscruel act get what they deserve.


----------



## werecatrising

*Saudade wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! I hope they are in condition to be adopted. Having no ears shouldn't affect them too much health-wise, but who knows what else they have been through.:cry2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will make them more susceptible to ear infections
Click to expand...

They'll probably be even more sensitive to heat than the average bun as well.

Christine- I pm'ed you.


----------



## okiron

Ugh, if it was in a couple of months I'd be able to at least foster. Bad timing.


----------



## christinelea1

I have a PM message that "werecatrising" would take 2 buns if we can get them to Cali...
Look here...RO helped me get Emma and Chessy to MN-why not Cali?
I am cking with family members for ppl going there now...
I would...if it were at all reasonable..."ship" them but I cant...I just cant...I would prbly DIE from worry about their conditions...so...
PLEASE help me...The bunnys go-the rest of them that were the worst off upon arrival-they go Wed the24th to be fixed...then there will be healing time...
I CANNOT leave the rescue for more than church...or greens purchasing...
ANY ideas or shall we work to make a RO miracle like with EM and Chessy?(who by the way are doing wonderfully in the new home-well their HOME-its been a year since they were adopted)
Well too...I want to tell you all...PICS are coming and would be here already if the cats wouldnt have pee'd on my cam...I have to get a new one now and have the volunteers taking pics for the rescue at the moment...OPEN to ANY suggestions...OH and called yet again to make sure Officer Williams is getting the report done...to send to the prosecutor here...He is not ther eon weekends...I have to call bk Mon...GEE TOO BAD THESE POOR BUNNYS COULD NOT HAVE TAKEN A WEEKEND OFF FROM THE ABUSE like the rotten cop...
OK I am sorry...but HE should have recognised abuse and these ppl should already BE arrested!


----------



## christinelea1

If you look at my picture...with little Clover here(the black lop)...she was another bunny that came and was badly abused...she was kicked in/on her face-the force of the kick knocked her tooth out...she developed HUGE abscesses from that..We debrided them 3 X'z before Dr.Atlas from Alabama sent the protocol to my vet to implant antibiotic beads along with replacing part of HER jawbone with bone cement DIRECTLY into my babies little jaw...I also tried to prosecute these abusers...and could not prove who did the kick to her...though a shoe print IMPRINT stayed ON HER FACE AREA for over 180 days!!!
I wont go through that again and will go kick these idiots butts myself-I swear(((((
I am a little wiser now...AND IT IS NOT HELPING ME A BIT(((


----------



## werecatrising

I know it's unlikely anybun will be able to make it to cali, but if they do...
My husband and I discussed it this morning. At first I was worried that they might get too hot her in the summer since we don't have AC. The living room does stay cool with the swamp cooler on, so we could just set up a pen in there.


----------



## christinelea1

I WILL find a way to get you bunnys-if you is a GOOD bun home)
Rabbits ONLINE is literally a miracle in the works!! When what happened with Emmy and Chessy buns...I DO BELIEVE!! Can YOU fill out our Life Care contract to adopt? TRUST me when I say- I will get these buns safely to you if YOU IS A GOOD BUN HOME)


----------



## christinelea1

I wanted to tell YOU about Daddy bun....
His ears were cut within the last 10 days the vet says(...HE IS SUCH A HUMBLE LITTLE LOVER BUTT YOU ALL((
Oh my gosh I cannot figure him out-he has such a pride about himHe holds his head high and he sniffs around BUT HE KNOWS....
He has been mutilated so bad...his ears are cut off an inch above his head-I swear he knows that he is now "different" from other bunnys...BUT he lays with you and by your side and is such a dear...He is the one within the picture that theevenstarlight posted...


----------



## Haley

OMG Christine, this is making me sick. These bunnies are sooo lucky to have you. Let me try to spread the word via Bunderground and TNR and see if anyone can help. 

Something needs to be done about this. People really disgust me.


----------



## cheryl

Aww this is just heart breaking....i don't understand how people can even think about hurting an animal..something that cannot stand up for itself.....hurts my heart to think about it 

Poor bunnies


----------



## christinelea1

I emailed Celebrating Rabbits and Margo at HRS. Can you/anyone here come up with more email addys of people to write to for help/homes/support(for justice for these bunnys)-MEDIA?


----------



## werecatrising

http://www.idausa.org/

http://bestfriends.org/

http://www.ddal.org/


----------



## christinelea1

OK I have now CALLED and alerted ALL these and will await calls back(((THANKYOU so much)
Every freakin time I called I STARTED CRYING AGAIN....I cant help it-I am so heartbroken for these beloved buns...
They keep saying to call local police-which is so stupid-our local cops-including the one that brought these babies here-ADMITTED he dont know "beep" about animals(alls he has/knows about- is his aquarium at home)-as matter of fact he did not even LOOK at the buns to document/testify HIMSELF all that was/IS wrong with these babies


----------



## christinelea1

OK I gotta do ratty/bun meds
THANK YOU...TO YOU ALL>I know I am a CRYING BABBLING LOVE of BUNS...
Too, please know everybunny...
I am going to adopt a pair of these to Emmie here) I am accepting your contract to adopt Emmie:) CONGRATULATIONS YOUNG LADY))
Now the work begins on getting them safely to you...


----------



## werecatrising

Any updates?


----------



## christinelea1

Daddy BUN is well enough to fix today He is in right now-
I am on my way to get a camera(Cats pee'd on mine) so I can show PICTURES! The vet said Daddy's ears look remarkably well and his fur is no longer starchy and getting a nice shine-he is getting healthier...they all are-I couldnt be more pleased!


----------



## pla725

Great job. Now if only law enforcement can get off their collective duffs and find the person who did this things would be all good.


----------



## christinelea1

I agree Pla725....
I SWEAR we will call every single Monday until KINGDOM COME and BUG Officer Williams so he knows we MEAN BUSINESS about having the prosecutor press charges here in MuskegonCounty about the "PINE STREET BUNNIES". Upon Officer Williams report going to the prosecutors desk then I will start STALKING HIM TOO every Monday at 8AM sharp-its my new thingto do every Monday-until we get results! Until this guy is in jail for doing this to these babies...I will not rest! Upon the prosecutor's telling me charges will not be filed, I will then be posting here and hundreds of other places(and giving crossposting permission) to ask for you all to call the prosecutors office or write a letter URGING HIM TO TAKE ACTION against the abuser of these bunnies!
Yesterday the "Captain" at the police station said he talked to OfficerWilliams who did plan on sending his report soon and that "these things take time"-that there will also be the time to actually FIND the abuser to arrest him(I cant wait).I said to that remark quite politely "that will be easy-he made the call to you-he is WHERE YOU PICKED UP THE BUNNIES AT on Pine Street, down town Muskegon"!!He did not say anything else. The Officer brought the abuser HERE to my shelter and HOME-He heard the guy SAY they were his bunnies-that he got them for his kids! 
I have a HUGE problem with the entire procedure taken by Officer Williams...Upon SEEING the physical abuse done to these bunnies THE GUY SHOULD HAVE BEEN ARRESTED RIGHT THERE! Then they should have called me TO COME and GET the buns-NOT bring this idiot abuser to my home where I am by myself 90% of the time!


----------



## christinelea1

It is a PENAL CODE OFFENSE-Animal ABUSE is!
The abuser/guy broke the law and if the officer would have taken the time to LOOK at the condition of the bunnies he would have known that!He should have called a vet for verification ON SITE(of these buns)-
If he cared about animals he would have done that!


----------



## christinelea1

I am so mad about this whole thing...I have IMPLODED!
I might sue him(the officer) too!
Also-I have considered that upon an arrest being made...maybe I will SUE the abuser for the money it is costing me/this rescue to care for these babies!
(I am sure he has NO money though)
...as a matter of fact...my friend was saying last night that really,it is a good chance the guy is an illegal immigrant here(the guy could not speak English at all and his son was translating for him when they brought the bunnies)...OH and did you know that ALL THE BUNNIES(so be it they are 3-4 pound at best and are of a smaller breed of bunnies)-they were STUFFED all together in a cage too small for a RAT!


----------



## pla725

I really think the Michigan Humane Society or SPCA needs to step in here. I know you are trying. 

That was really bright of the cop to bring the guy to your house. I wonder if this guy knows people in law enforcement and that is why they are dragging their heels besides not knowing how to proceed. 


Maybe they just don't want to make any waves so speak. In this case it needs to be done.


----------



## christinelea1

Let me see if I cant find a NUMBER for THE MHS-


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Humane Society of the United States, and Michigan Humane Society, SPCA.


----------



## jbean2575

You might want to try contacting House Rabbit Society Headquarters in California to see how they prosecuted people for heavy neglect of their rabbits.

http://www.rabbit.org/rabbit-center/news/hayward/hayward_rescue/witness_statements.html

http://search.atomz.com/search/?sp_a=sp06282400&sp_f=iso-8859-1&sp_q=Hayward


----------



## christinelea1

Here is the link to....are you ready??
YAYE!!!!
The newspaper here LOCALLY-printed it today and put a picture of a Himy bun-the vet said calls came in all day for people wanting to foster but I have not had a chance yet to ck the AM messages.Here is the link.
http://www.mlive.com/opinion/muskegon/index.ssf/2009/06/letter_abused_bunnies_looking.html#post
(OH praise God)...maybe the officer and prosecutor will see WE ARE SERIOUS!!!
OH AND Marie Mead is sending us booksHer book-
Rabbits: Gentle Hearts, Valiant Spirits: Inspirational Stories of Rescue, Triumph, and Joy..
We will make a gift pack with the book-our classic wonderful wooden bunny toys and nice oxbow hay and Orchard grass and sell them for a reasonable price to help pay for everything for the bunnies. I also have become a member at the BGRR SO I CAN GET THE BUNNIES TO HOMES FAR AWAY SAFELY
Ok I have to get to the grocery store for greens...
THANK YOU FOR PRAYERS!
Keep it up because God hears and is answering!!!
Daddy bunny is doing so good he COMES WHEN CALLED and is picking up his toys and throwing them around now

Some BAD NEWS THOUGH.
The females tentatively called sister bunny and baby girl WERE PREGNANT when they were fixed its so sad to me.My vet had to have surgery yesterday herself- we will have to use another vet for the next few weeks and this makes me very nervous Continue with your prayers for the bunnies, PLEASE you guys, please.


----------



## kherrmann3

Crap like this makes me lose faith in mankind. It is good to see that rescue people try to pick up the pieces from their fellow man (if you can call them that at this point). I wonder how those people would feel if we cut off their ears? (Sorry, I have little tolerance for this crap). I hope they are doing better.


----------



## tonyshuman

Please let us know if you want to sell the baskets through the web--I'd buy one.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

You're doing the best thing by getting them all speutered.

It's fabulous that the Muskegon paper may open up several foster homes for you, or good rabbit-caring adopters.

Great to hear that Marie Mead is contributing with her excellent book! 

Like Kelly and everyone who's logged a comment, I hope they are all doing better. :hearts Fantastic update on the Daddy Bunny tossing about toys. 

:thumbup :bunnyhug:


----------



## christinelea1

JUSTICE FOR BUNNIES!!!
A reporter called here just now...SHE is gonna do a story on the bunnies...but the best part is she is calling the Muskegon Police to find out where they are on the arrest/prosecution of the abuser!!


----------



## Haley

That is great news, Christine. I wish I were closer so I could come and help you.

Do you have contact numbers/emails/adresses for the local prosecutor(s) and police dept you are dealing with? If we post the contact info all over the bunny groups we're sure to get some clout behind us (getting people to call and write letters).


----------



## christinelea1

Muskegon Police number is 231-724-6750.CALL THEM!!!I just talked back to HeatherPeters, the Musk.Chronicle reporter doing the story and she said that the police DID NOT THINK THERE WAS ABUSE(though the report will still go over to the prosecutor's office who makes the final decision)!!!!! I explained to her that that is because the cop DID NOT LOOK AT THE BUNNIES!! He even had the owners/abusers TRANSPORT THE BUNNIES IN THEIR OWN VEHICLE!!! I am forwarding the pictures of abuse to her NOW! I AM LIVID! STUPID COP!


----------



## christinelea1

Ok NOPE CALL THE PROSECUTORS OFFICE!!!!I have to find a number on them yet...STORY COMING OUT IN TOMORROW"S CHRONICLE!


----------



## pla725

You are doing a great job getting justice for these rabbits.


----------



## christinelea1

http://s450.photobucket.com/albums/qq226/CritterCafeRescue/?action=view&current=ears.jpg&newest=1


----------



## christinelea1

More images up and coming....though NONE will be any different-you need a box of kleenex


----------



## kherrmann3




----------



## luvthempigs

I have been watching this thread and just wanted to say thank you so much for all you are doing to help these poor buns. Wish there were more people in the world like you and less like the people who did this to these precious bunnies. 

I hope they all find loving forever homes very soon ray:


----------



## katt

hey so how are the foster homes for some of these guys comming?

just wanted to get an update. see how that aspect is going.

let me know if you need anything. your doing a great job already


----------



## christinelea1

More images up and coming....though NONE will be any different-you will need a box of Kleenex-
The article that the MuskegonChronicle gal is doing is NOT in today's paper...maybe tomorrow?


----------



## christinelea1

I have 2 that are at a potential forever home...Once I can get over there to SEE how their care is coming along...5 still herefrom the PineStreet7 along with the about 30 other rescue buns from the Fremont40 rescue and too many others to list.


----------



## christinelea1

Here is the newspaper article on the bunnies-as you can see-the police "see no signs of abuse"-FREAKIN IDIOTS!
http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/index.ssf/2009/06/a_fruitport_township_woman_is.html

Also the comment below the article-thanks for that!!
We have had a few more calls about adoptions..one 20 dollar donation and one 5 dollar donation(thank you)...


----------



## TreasuredFriend

I hope more humans will add their comments. The Muskegon police should look up the definition of abuse. 

Humans are very cruel and cruel humans will keep on inflicting pain and abuse.

I wonder if German Shepherds, Lassie dogs and Labrador puppies, and/or kitties and cats were found with their ears sliced off, would anyone take a picture and take action against the individual who did so?

The third-most surrendered pet at shelters across the country should have humane rights, As every living being should have humane rights and protection.


----------



## kherrmann3

When I was in Macomb County, Michigan, last year, I reported a neglect case for a pet store. The police officers on the phone told me that it "wasn't their problem" and to call the humane society. The humane society told me to call the police. *sigh* Talk about not knowing your job description.


----------



## werecatrising

Any luck with transport yet?


----------



## kherrmann3

I can foster one of the earless buns if Wisconsin isn't too far away. I could probably drive down to Chicago or the Indiana border for pick up, if needed.


----------



## JadeIcing

I posted on my facebook. The news article that is.


----------



## LuvMyRabbits

:censored2:I am in tears! This is horrible!! How on earth could someone do this to a defenseless animal?!?!?! It absolutley sickens me!! Those poor bunnies..all that pain they must have went through..:cry1:and the cop says its not abuse?!?!?? How could it be anything else?? I want to thank you for doing all that your doing to help these bunnies..not alot of people would go as far as you are to get justice for them..and for that I'd personally like to thank you!

On another note...I am supposed to be moving here in a few weeks to GardenCity Michigan ( I am currently in Wyandotte Michigan ) after I have moved and have everything settled in I would be absolutley honored to give one of the earless bunnies a forever home ( maybe even a pair if they are bonded )..at the moment my place is kinda small so with 3kids 2 bunnies and a cat, adding another animal at thistime would be impossible..but when I move and if I'm found to be suitable I would love to give one of them a home with lots of love and no abuse for the rest of their bunny lives..Please let me know what I would have to do in order to do this so I can start the process and hopefully have everything taken care of by the time I move soonecanhave theirnew home asap..just so you know both my rabbits are indoor rabbits as well as my cat and if I am able to adopt one of the bunnies they will also be indoor...Thanks again and please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you get justice for them..

KoReY

The question is not "Can they reason?" nor, "Can they talk?" but rather,"Can they suffer?"


----------



## TreasuredFriend

I commend everyone here who's trying to help. 

Thank goodness there are decent and compassionate persons in the world.

I wonder if every humane member of RO would be able to make a difference...?


----------



## TreasuredFriend

*LuvMyRabbits wrote: *


> :censored2:I am in tears! This is horrible!! How on earth could someone do this to a defenseless animal?!?!?! It absolutley sickens me!! Those poor bunnies..all that pain they must have went through..:cry1:and the cop says its not abuse?!?!?? How could it be anything else?? I want to thank you for doing all that your doing to help these bunnies..not alot of people would go as far as you are to get justice for them..and for that I'd personally like to thank you!
> 
> On another note...I am supposed to be moving here in a few weeks to GardenCity Michigan ( I am currently in Wyandotte Michigan ) after I have moved and have everything settled in I would be absolutley honored to give one of the earless bunnies a forever home ( maybe even a pair if they are bonded )..at the moment my place is kinda small so with 3kids 2 bunnies and a cat, adding another animal at thistime would be impossible..but when I move and if I'm found to be suitable I would love to give one of them a home with lots of love and no abuse for the rest of their bunny lives..Please let me know what I would have to do in order to do this so I can start the process and hopefully have everything taken care of by the time I move soonecanhave theirnew home asap..just so you know both my rabbits are indoor rabbits as well as my cat and if I am able to adopt one of the bunnies they will also be indoor...Thanks again and please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you get justice for them..
> 
> KoReY
> 
> The question is not "Can they reason?" nor, "Can they talk?" but rather,"Can they suffer?"


^ ditto.


----------



## Pipp

TreasuredFriend wrote:


> I wonder if every humane member of RO would be able to make a difference...?



There are a lot of us. I think we can do far more in terms of organized advocacy. 


sas :group:


----------



## avabun

Hello everyone, 
First, I'd like to say a sincere thank you to critter cafe for everything you are doing for these poor bunnies.

Second, I have been in tears reading this post, and am just completely horrified by the abuser and the incompetance of the police in dealing with this case. 

Third, I would love to offer help! I am currently volunteering with Midwest Rabbit Rescue & Re-home. We are based in Plymouth, MI. I am willing to foster or adopt! 
I have one nutered male bunny at home now and have been looking for a female comanion for him for a couple of months now!

I know I am a bit out of the way, but I would be happy to work something out.

I will send you a PM with my contact info.

Sarah


----------



## christinelea1

Well-I went and PICKED UP the other 2 bunnies at the lady's house that wanted to help-remember here my post saying I had to homecheck BEFORE ok'ing her adoption...
What a PIECE OF CRAP....
I knew something was up when they did not show up to be spayed last Thursday!
She just had to put these 2 through 16 more days of HELL!!!!
They are alive....but have gained no weight....they are scared to death.
Right now I am so frustrated!
The cops are still saying they dont see signs of abuse...
A lady wrote into our local paper last night saying maybe the Captain (Lewis)at our police Dept here that didnt see signs of abuse would like his freakin ears cut off?
Anyway....
Our vet had to have emerg. surgery herself last week. I am struggling with trusting another vet to do my last 2 bunnies surgeries.....they will get done though...all the females have been pregnant. And with a world like this....and only a handful of good bun owners...I will not bring anymore INTO this place!
Gotta talk to our "mobile vet" that comes here...I had to have all reports AGAIN faxed into police station...Dr.Sandy's report will also state the dehydration/emaciation of the bunnies-she saw them right away upon arrival. Of course I went into Critical Care mode-Dr.Corbett saw them in the following days-I had all but reversed the major dehydration in that time...and all the bunnies ate willingly-the very best veges watered down, pellets, several kinds of hays and orchard grass over the days and night too....plus CriticalCare.She noted the "amputation" of the ears and gee-one would think that was enough but its not I guess.
Ok, well...
The MUSKEGON MICHIGAN POLICE may not do anything.
Letters can be sent to our papers here-to the editor about what YOU have to say regarding these bunnies...Follow the above links to do that.
Maybe someone has the time to list the prosecutors address here too....
Write letters for these bunnies???
I dont know...I am frazzled and need to take care of the many here now...


----------



## christinelea1

OH wait....
SOME GOOD NEWS!!!
Little FrankieSinatra bunny WAS adopted yesterday!!!!!!
TO A GREAT HOME!!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> OH wait....
> SOME GOOD NEWS!!!
> Little FrankieSinatra bunny WAS adopted yesterday!!!!!!
> TO A GREAT HOME!!!!!


Hooray for small blessings!  

I'm sorry the police are not being very helpful.  It is good that one of them found a home, though.


----------



## christinelea1

We are making up packages of our wooden bunny toys(see here:http://rackmasters.net/Buns/) with Oxbow Timothy hay and some orchard grass along with the WONDERFUL BOOK Rabbits:Gentle Hearts, Valiant Spirits by Marie Mead.
This package will enclose an original medallion sticker for the Benjamin Franklin Award in the BestNewVoice category for nonfiction from the Independent Book Publishers Association and from Marie.A DELUXE package will include a beautiful bracelet made by LoriRumpf, one of CritterCafe's wonderful supporters! I will put an image as soon as I can of all-with prices suggested
We do need help financially-these should help and I am so excited about this!
My daughter just got through reading the book we had flown into our local library-she read parts to me all yesterday through out doing chores-I was moved to tears over and over again about a rabbits conviction to survive and be heard as the lowest on the food chain-VALIANT SPIRITS is an understatement...
OH God bless our little bunnies!
Thank you for the suggestion to write to Marie


----------



## kherrmann3

That is a wonderful book.


----------



## pla725

I couldn't put the book down. I did write to Marie and she wrote me back. 

Glad the one bun got a new loving home. A small victory. 

Sorry that the police are being turds about pursing a case against that person. Perhaps writing to your localstate representatives would help. Send them copies of everything. Doesn't hurt. 


Here is the information for your local state representative:

State Representative Douglas A. Bennett 

Office Address
N1196 House Office Building 

Mailing Address
P.O. Box 30014 
Lansing, MI 48909-7514

Phone: (517) 373-2646
Fax: (517) 373-9646


Toll-Free
(877) 411-DOUG
(877) 411-3684


Email
[email protected]


----------



## christinelea1

OK this is ridiculous...the POLICE WILL NOT ANSWER MY CALLS!!!!I am getting a recording AT THE POLICE DEPT main phone line!
I have again for the second time had BOTH the vets send the abuse documentation...I WILL POST THAT HERE IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE IT!
I need CALLS AND LETTERS to get justice for these bunnies!! Captain Lewis is the person "on the case here". That number is 231-724-6750.


----------



## pla725

The municipal office is closed for the holiday even though the police are on duty. I would suggest calling and writing the state representative whose information I posted above.


----------



## avabun

I agree about contacting the state rep. 

Christine, Can you email or post the vet documentation? I would like to include that in the letter that I write to them.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Ditto. ^^


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Thank you pla725 for including the state rep info.
The book RABBITS: GENTLE HEARTS, VALIANT SPIRITS is superb! :yeahthat: 

An excellent resource section in the back.

Sending wishes to all the rabbits you help, Christine, because you go above and beyond to get them into responsible human homes.


----------



## christinelea1

You guys, I have wanted to and dont know how to post the documents here....I can take a picture of them and put them up that way or I can retype the entire documents..I guess that is what I'll do(my daughter is a fast typer)-I can have her retype it here???...The vets/vets offices will verify their authenticity certainly.
I had(and paid for) a total of 4 documents sent to the police,2 from Dr.Sandra Strandberg,DVM and 2 from FruitportAnimalHospital's Dr.Jeanne Corbett DVM- about the abuse to these bunnies and the physical shape they were in upon their arrival to CCR.
Dr.Sandy saw them within an hour of their drop off)bless her heart)....her letters are SO MOVING let me quote her here from her second letter(the police indicate the first documents were not received)...
"Besides the ears being cut with scissors the rabbits were dirty, covered with oil, emaciated and dehydrated. This denotes a history of neglect as well as a horrendous act of outright abuse when the ears were cut".(Quoted directly from Dr.SandraStrandbergDVM- letter to Sgt(Capt)Lewis dated June29, 2009, All Creatures Mobile Veterinary Care.She goes on to say that she finds it hard to believe that police records show "no letters were received" and that "it is APPALLING that although both Dr.s have a total of 16 YEARS combined MEDICAL TRAINING that the Muskegon Police state NO EVIDENCE of abuse occurred in the case of the CCR rabbits, which OVERRIDES THE VETERINARIAN OPINIONS OF BOTH DR.S" QUOTE and UNQUOTE!

In the first letter sent to Cap't Lewis, dated June17,2009- she(Dr.Sandy) states that "IN her professional opinion the rabbits she evaluated at CCR on 6-15-09 was a victim(s) of abuse"....and the smoothness of the edges are not indicative of mutilation by another animal or rabbit"....
There is more o the letters...this is the "bulk" from them....


----------



## christinelea1

We are putting together BEAUTIFUL packages of the book, bun toys, a gorgeous bracelet and some treats/hay for YOUR buns....PLease help out and purchase one) 
Please too...I need homes for the little eared bunnies...


----------



## slavetoabunny

Please post a link to purchase the basket. I will cross-post it. You are a blessing to the bunnies! Best of luck from all of us at Gainesville Rabbit Rescue.


----------



## christinelea1

I LOVE YOU GAINESVILLE RABBIT RESCUE
YOU ARE AWESOME to bunnies!


----------



## slavetoabunny

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> I LOVE YOU GAINESVILLE RABBIT RESCUE
> YOU ARE AWESOME to bunnies!



Thank you!

I have read that wonderful book, but don't own my own copy. I can't wait to be able to order my basket. It sounds wonderful. I'm sure all the buns at my house will be happy too.


----------



## christinelea1

Patti YOU BUNDERFUL LITTLE SHEXSHY BUNNY LOVING BEAUTY BOTTOM LOVE.....I will let you know as SHOON as possible-we want to make baskets according to "buns in the fam"(-HA)...so if you have 2 bunnies we need to send EACH SOME toys to chew and flip and toss..


AGAIN I see the miracles of this special animal...
YOU KNOW, I SLEEP with a BUN per night.
Little MOCHA LATTE last night( oh such a dear.
I was sick- getting fluid in my lungs/coughing and nasally(could not breathe through my nose-well-YUK(....or maybe I was 'getting' sick-something I cannot do here with this much responsibiltiy-geese- I do not have the time...
You guys there is NOONE here to help care for though I have volunteers but they are not here 24/7 and the buns need 24 hour care-period) these buns and other animal here.....I cant, CANT GET SICK PERIOD!.
Well Little BUN, Mocha...she PRAYED WITH ME)) for 4 hours...we layed together and we prayed together....and....look, I am NOT sick now...I guess the bottom line is I am not worse but and actually FINE)
My gosh I love bunnies...
HOLYMOLAR!! I LOVE BUNNIES! I LOVE YOUR BUNNIES AND MINE!


----------



## avabun

Hi Christine - 
No need to try to retype the letters! Did you get the PM I sent you last week with my contact info (email)? Can you email them to me so I can contact a few folks? I am also still very available for fostering (although I know I am far away!) Maybe we can do a bunny train?


I think you are SO AMAZING for eveything that you have done for these buns!!!


----------



## avabun

Oh!! I almost forgot....are there any new pics? I have only seen the pic of the "daddy bun". Do you have pics of the others?

:bunnybutt:


----------



## Haley

If there is anyone down here who wants to help out I might be able to help with transport. Mike and I want to take a trip to Traverse City sometime soon (which I dont think is too far from Christine). So if I go we could bring a bun or two back this way (Im near Flint). 

I wish I could offer some space but its bad timing right now. We're remodeling our lower level which is wear my fosters usually stay (and the garage gets too hot in the summer). 

Keep me posted, Christine. Praying for you.


----------



## christinelea1

HAY(said the bunny-) I have to say to you all that I am sorry for posting about the Ann person and the Do NOT adopt thingee-I was just so mad at her for making the 2 little buns suffer even one more day let alone 16(more days.
PLEASE FORGIVE ME....
Tonyshuman took the post off and I am glad of that-it was a thorn in my side every time I looked at it here... well.. and too-it was made from complete ANGER (that the 2 bunnies from the 7 had to go through any more suffering makes me crazy mad)...AND I had the NortonShore Police GO TO HER HOME and physically look at the animals there-they called last night to say all was ok(if you can trust THEIR judgement-i dont know)ANYWAY, PLease accept my sincere apoplogy.


----------



## christinelea1

Homes for the bunnies:
Please know the importance of hay)
TOO,Please feed me greens, at least 3 per day,
and then the pellets should be-lower protein for me...
and treats well-gee...
SPOIL ME)


----------



## avabun

Haley, do you still foster for Midwest?
I have been volunteering there for the past several months! Have we met? I am terrible with names! I am Sarah.


----------



## Haley

Hi Sarah! Right now I dont have any Midwest fosters-they have all found great homes! I love fostering but its often difficult since Im an hour away from the shelter. I help with a lot of things I can do from here- like followup calls and arranging transports. I dont get down that way as much as I would like to..


----------



## christinelea1

Sarah that little bunny in your picture is adorable


----------



## avabun

Thank you Christine! He is my special guy!

Haley - that is great that you fostered for Midwest! I just love working at the shelter, there are so many wonderful buns there, and the other volunteers are so friendly - it's a great place. It has been torture not to take all of them home with me! 

:bunnybutt:

(sorry to get off-topic)

I would be interested in participating in a bunny train/transport if Christine feel's it's appropriate. 

I am hoping now that the gov't offices are back from holiday this week, that we can move forward with getting justice for these abused bunnies!:cop:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Did I miss the link to purchase the book, etc. to help defray the costs to care for these dear little souls? Thanks.


----------



## christinelea1

I dont have a link but I am sending all paypal donations this INCREDIBLE BOOK with our "binkie" presents...
We have adopted out 2 of the hurt buns now TO WONDERFUL HOMES!
If anything POSITIVE COULD COME from such suffering...it would be that some of CCR buns get adopted and them also...we have soo SO many BIG BLACK 9 POUND very sweetheart bunnies available right now you all...it is heartwrenching to me..I am sleeping part of the night with one and then bringing in another to "get up" with in the morning...I read to them and try to bring them attentions and comfort BUT THEY NEED GOOD comforting EMOTIONALLY EQUIPPED FOR BUNNIES-BUN HOMES, GOSH
They DESERVE that much in life!
Ok we are now on BunderGroundRailRoad and are gonna start transporting some buns to different parts of the country PLEASE let me know WHO may be interested in the "littler eared" bunnies...or two... AND please go to our paypal to donate for Marie Mead's AUTOGRAPHED book and BINKIE PRESENTS for your bunny to help our "littler eared doodles too!"


----------



## christinelea1

Well... I am THROUGH SOBS AND TEARS here with the latest update...
I am so HEARTBROKEN....
The last two bunnies-I took to fix today-
Well know that all have been pregnant-I am sure you all figured as I did with a 31-32 day gestation period for our little doodles- 
Oh today
((((((((( I am still shedding tears-do not know WHEN I will REGAIN


----------



## christinelea1

Well the one little girl I named BeeBee is so far along I wont be able to fix her.....it is very upsetting to me- if she does not spontaneously abort from the isoflorane today- we have baby bunnies coming....there is-the vet said-too much blood supply going to the babies...
....so upsetting to me... ALREADY feel so much guilt about these poor little things...


----------



## kherrmann3

I can still help with transport through Wisconsin if needed. I am not too far from the Wisconsin/Illinois border along I-94. I could probably transport 2 hours in whichever direction (probably North or West, due to my location).


----------



## golfdiva

You know I will happily transport!


----------



## tonyshuman

Big hugs about the babies. What will be, will be. Also adding my voice to transport.


----------



## pla725

You are doing an awesome job! I wish I can do more to help. I'm too far away and funds are really tight here.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

*pla725 wrote: *


> You are doing an awesome job! I wish I can do more to help. I'm too far away and funds are really tight here.


 :yeahthat:

Where would they be if you hadn't opened up your heart to caring?

I am in awe of your committment to getting the abused rabbits in safe, loving, forever homes. There are plenty of unwanted rabbits in the world, abandoned, and listed all over places on the web. You did the right thing by getting the girls spayed who weren't advanced in pregnancy-weeks to jeopardize their mom.

Christine, you and your veterinarians are inspiration.

IF we had space or foster berths (and donation funds to responsibly intake), you know we'd be offering assistance to get another one or two fostered and forever-homed. There are caring bunn-angel helpers already willing to transport. 

Hooray to Marie Mead for her help in your rescue!


----------



## christinelea1

I am making up baskets/packages to send those who have paypaled or snail mailed donations
THANK YOU SO MUCH
We have about $285.00 towards the "little eared" bunnies vet cost...
~THANK YOU ALL FROM MY BUNNY LOVING HEART~

Too,
The book by Marie Mead is soooo awesome...and so is she!
If you are wanting the book and bun toys AND a gorgeous bracelet made by our ratty loving friend and adopter LoriR. please just go to www.CCCandR.petfinder.com and make a donation to the bunnies...I will not have time to put together a website and I have the "abuse" info smeared all over the page for now...

OH you all....

GUESS WHAT? 

WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!

FOUR NEWLY BORNE perfect little BABY BUNNIES here!!!
This is the first time we have ever had baby buns of any kind here....
Little 'MissLipps'BinkieBrownieBunny had her babies. 
The vet surgically glued her shut after seeing her entire bodys'blood supply was feeding her babies and that she was entirely too far along to fix without possibly taking her life........but also that the isoflorane anesth. used very well would make her abort/spontaneously go into labor and give birth....I knew that this was a possibilty however was stunned when everything happened here...

I must tell you...God looks out for takes very good care of me and the CritterCafe animals and I do not care how "cheesy" that sounds to some...
It really is the truth.

I would have told you sooner but I have recently had the most horrible things happen with our "new and TEMPORARY vet 

The vet MIXED up the buns she spayed Monday.
She told me that BeeBee was still having babies and MLBBB was able to be fixed-
That was NOT the case and things were completely the opposite unbeknown to me.
I though MLBBB was hemorrhaging,at 1AM, 
I gave her metacam and baytril
(per the vets advice) 
for pain and what I thought may be an infection setting in post-op. Both of these things are BIG No No Mommas to be.....cant go into all the horrible details that happened...BUT Momma and 4 babies are ok now( and simply so sweet!!!
She had HAD her babies which was why there was bloody discharge at all..4 from the 6 lived-and she seems to be an excellent little Momma so far, BLESS HER HEART!OK, will write more later. God bless our babies.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Yay...thank you for the link. My order will follow in the morning.


----------



## christinelea1

Please help me to know how to add pictures here


----------



## tonyshuman

This shows how
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=66

If you have them hosted at another site, right click on the picture and select "copy image location". Then click on the button with the three colored dots on a piece of paper from the reply window, and paste the web address you just copied there. Hit ok. It should show up.


----------



## christinelea1

Well here is the baby bunnies, 3 from 6, that survived -from the one little gal too far along to spay.... Oh geese.... Welcome babies....welcome to the world.... My little Miley, her twin Lilly and Oliver-the all black babe. PRAYING>>>>> OH babies I promise you- I give you my word that your LIFE will bring you the very best that life has to offer.....if I cant GET THAT FOR YOU - within a home away from the CRITTER CAFE- Babies-little darlins- I ll just keep you, keep you... NO MORE ABUSE!!!! MY GOSH STOP THIS CYCLE!!! PLEASE, hear me Heavenly Father as I beg you to stop the suffering for these most innocent of the innocent at once! I claim where two or more are gathered, and we are here and asking you to HELP US TO KNOW WHAT NEXT TO DO TO MAKE IT BETTER AND STOP THIS SUFFERING! Give each member here an idea, maybe even a change of mind, a stimulus,extra cash, WHATEVER THEY NEED(!!) to help where there was not an idea or maybe not even a claim to passage present before to help buns-MAKE "EM WANNA SCREAM OUT TO HELP(and everybunny for that matter)!!! Give a VOICE where there was not previously one) ...in Jesus' name I beg you, for these bunnies and all innocent bunnies and beloved pets everywhere...Help ME to better HELP THEM and EVERY BUN ,AMEN I AM SO FRUSTRATED and afraid for WEST MICHIGAN and the entire world actually as the cycle of abuse just continues to further get out of hand. Please let us continue to support BUN RESCUE AND FIGHT ALL ANIMAL INCLUDING BUNNY ABUSE Ok, I have to get meds done here so I cant sit and "stew" anymore though it is nice to sit and "BEEP"/complain at my unhappiness! Sorry, I just feel so sad ... I feel so so sooo sorry for these poor bunnies, and for the others out there NOT yet FOUND(!!

For just hearing me out I thank you - whomever is reading this now FOR THAT.......................................................


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

christinelea, you are a lovely, awesome person! Thanks for caring so deeply, and for sharing your feelings with us. I will continue to pray for these dear souls, and for those who will care for them. I will pray that loving, committed bunny slaves will come forward to take these dear bunnies and give them the forever home that they deserve. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all that you do!


----------



## JadeIcing

How are they doing?


----------



## TreasuredFriend

It's tough to get prosecution.

Did any of the babies born survive? How are the adults? Adoptions?

Animal abusers, people who are cruel and inhumane, are despicable.

Christine, I know you may be upset at the babies that died. OTOH, there are so many babies being born in the world, and not enough homes. I would shudder at the thought of every human (man, woman, child) having to adopt 40 rabbits in order for each baby born to have a lifelong home.

You do so much to give them a chance.

Coming from a sanctuary who spends thousands of dollars to help ~


----------



## gingers_giants

Someone should find whomever did this and cut off THEIR ears. See how they like it. People are just sick.:X:cry2


----------



## christinelea1

Two BABIES.....2....thats all I have left(
It looks like they will pull through. They are so cute...Momma is doing well too.
Her fur is completely all pulled out from her nesting) but she still is a dollbaby-for all she has been through-my Lord!
I had 2 more boys fixed Thursday and now cant even shower because I have one recovering in my bathtub(helps me keep a closer eye on them)! I still am needing homes...I have too many now and not enough room! All are now fixed except Momma and babies of course.Will post pictures ASAP)


----------



## christinelea1

just spoke again to Prosecutor MattRoberts, case number 09-10415 regarding the 7 CRITTER CAFE BUNNIES brought June 15th w/ears CUT OFF...

Sadly the degree of error for WHO is responsible for cutting the bunnies ears has halted an arrest being made....

BUT DrSandyStrandbergDVM is calling this guy RIGHT NOW to say-OK, let us BYPASS the fact that the ears were cut and the bunnies were "tortured" for PITBUL BAIT-THE BUNNIES WERE STARVED AND DEHYDRATED- SO PLEASE ARREST the previousbunny owners/"guardians" for not properly caring for their pets-because in Michigan that is illegal and called NEGLECT!

Hoping to report to you soon that an arrest WARRANT has been issued!!!


This HEARTFELT post is made:
In and FOR the regard of 7 little Himalayan bunnies and the pain andhurt felt by them-DONE to them...They are now CritterCafe's "little eared" bunnies...
PLEASE SPEAK UP for those that cannot(


----------



## lloorren

I live in Michigan and would love to take one, but I simply couldn't afford it. We already have 2 rabbits, 3 turtles, countless fish, and four about to be six sugar gliders


:bunnyangel:GOOD LUCK!


----------



## pla725

Well at least the vet is willing to make sure that someone pays for the neglect of these defenseless bunnies. I hope someone at least pays a fine and restitution to you for all your expenses.


----------



## christinelea1

If you cant afford to ADOPT a little bunny PLEASE consider fostering....the rescue pays for everythingincluding all vet care, greens, pellets and hay!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

This is very upsetting! Haley, or Angela, what do you know?

Bless and prayers for the animals.


----------



## christinelea1

I continue calling prosecutor MattRoberts-did again today....at last word he said he needed to talk to Dr.Sandy-she assured me she HAS called him...I dont know whats the hold up in an arrest for the 7 little bunnies that came. 

I now have one little eared bunny left and he is paired with "Momma" bunny(we call them Daddy and Momma) BUT we are OVERWHELMED with pets at this time and still have calls for more-I cannot take not one more pet in now....we still need good bun fosters and adopters(inside only) but I also have cats, guineas, birds-hamsters, rats-what am I missing-we are all species anyway...we actually just adopted out the horse rescued in June.

Our Petfinder is not UTD(no time), sorry...

Many many fixed buns here though BUT....Right now one of MY bunnies from the first pair of bunniesever surrendered to CCR/recieved (in 2004-The MacADoodles-Sissy&BunnyMac) has been diagnosed and needs an EXTREMELY high risk surgery. I have had a total of 4 vets diagnose-the one in London-a very rabbit savvyvet that looked at Sissy's Xrays, again VERY very rabbit Savvy included agrees about the need for the masses removal-ASAP-and I also found a rabbit savvy vet in GrandRapids OVER my GP vet that I normally use after not being happy with her "diagnoses" of wanting to do "exploratory surgery" the day after the findings and not at least TRY medication therapy to decrease size of the 2 masses PRE surgery... The vet in GrandRapids has refered Sissy to a vet in Kalamazoo named Dr.Bozwell who is suppose to be an excellent surgeon and exotic vet. She is said to have tools other vets do not have and she also has done some miracle surgeries in places like areas of the lungs-that are/havebeen called by other vets literally"miracle-surgeries". My Sissy will be going to remove 2 extremely large masses in her abdomal area ASAP....

PLEASE PLEASE keep Sissy in your prayers.








" alt="">

This is the image of Sissy's masses...Bunnymac will not fare well without his lovely wife and I will just IMPLODE...if something happens and I loose her...(I am NOT ready to go there and she is JUST 5-6 y.o.) ON A BETTER AND HAPPIER NOTE

The GrandRapids BUN rescue-we pulled it off though the Momma had babies again almost to the day of the rescue( I have her 3 here from the first litter and she and that Daddy bun went to another MichiganRescue.

Here are some images



[/img]



[/img]



[/img]






" alt="">






" alt="">






" alt="">






" alt="">
In these you will see one of the bunnies that came WITH the "little eared bunnies"-she still has her ears-her nose was CUT OFF(we had the vet stich it back)...This is how she healed-still GORGEOUS A GOD GIVEN BUNNY!!!Also the last picture, the 2 BIG BLACK BUNNIES...that is the "MacADoodles"-Mr.&Mrs. BUNNYMAC AND SISSY back in the day...as younger beauties...


----------



## unique user name

Bunny honey, I'll send you more funds as become available... you know that! My own rescues suck up most of my money. But in your battles for justice for these terribly abused buns.... no limit to my support! Let us know what you need - letter writing, etc. doesn't cost a thing!!

If I could only send you an extra pair of hands...


----------



## happatk

OMG, as soon as I get some money, I'm going to try and donate! Christine, you must be some kind of angel to do so much for those buns, even though you already have so many. You should get a medal or something!


----------



## christinelea1

Hay SAID THE BUNNY;FEED ME PLENTY!! We have new pictures of the MacADoodles) Sissy is still hanging in there-9 DAYS after a very high risk surgery... THANK YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS!! THEY WORK please knoe you bunloves!! GOD DOES HEAR about our little bunnies-of that I am sure!!! God has Sissy STILL here for her hubby BunnyMac who was running in CIRCLES and sadly continueally THUMPING when SissyMac was just gone for Xrays! He was tryng to attack all the other buns in the pens surounding his...oh it was so sad- he was just in total hysteria....THUMP and a circle THUMP THUMP and another circle-ears back THUMP and a lUNG- OH MY GOSH it broke my heart;it was awful to see him like this. Well, needless to say- he went WITH his wife Sissy to have her high risk and so scary much needed surgeryas stated in earlier posts..











I have more pictures of them NOW to sharePlease know Sissy is down over 2.3 pounds-the masses were 1 pound...This is BunnyMac & Sissy MacADoodle recently-The MacA Doodles, since marrige in 2004.


----------



## christinelea1

OH I am getting x's instead of imigery..HELP


----------



## l.lai

WTF! This is so wrong!


----------



## werecatrising

No luck on transport to Cali yet?


----------



## christinelea1

BundergroundRailRoads' DeniseDonivan is RIGHT NOW working on flying a pair to you...Can you or would you be able to share airfair with me??

 Sorry

Well we paid to fix them (usually ask for that back in adopt fee but we are sooo behind for getting buns in homes here)and of course I want them in GOOD home;Please let me know...I am looking into the cost right now!


----------



## christinelea1

:highfive:YOU still ok to adopt??? Momma and Daddy are now bonded...and "LITTLE EARED" ( FOR LIFE


----------



## Heather Designs

I am so sorry to hear about these bunnies. I can't afford to adopt right now but I would be happy to foster. I'm in Wisconsin but if the bunnies can be gotten to me or within a few hours of me I would give them a home as long as they needed it. I have one vet less than a mile from me who can care for little things and then I live about an hour from the UW-Madison veterinary school and they are always open to taking on rabbit care if there is something my local vet can't handle.


----------



## tonyshuman

Here is Bunny and Sissy Mac's petfinder page--sorry Christine, can't figure out which pics you're trying to post, but people can see pics of this pair on their petfinder.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7837508

I can't believe Sissy had over a pound of tumors! Poor girl. I hope she heals well and quickly. Their devotion to each other is so sweet.


----------



## christinelea1

Sorry about the pictures you all-I will try again Heather, you can foster a bunny(?)and you are WI.? I maybe able to figure out ppl to drive them close to you....I have the babies and I have several others....the bunnies would be fully vetted (fixed/well-checked, nails trimmed etc)upon coming to you so I would just need you to of course watch for anything that buns sometimes "pop" up with-Do you feed greens and give unlimted timmy and pellets and keep them inside? That is what these all are on here andthen some specialty alfalfa I got for them as a treat and one 2 inch peice of banana per day...



Yes the masses were a POUND!!! They developed because of the cervix being an "open" cavity that bacteria gets into upon bunny going in and out of their "cycle"...upon us fixing a bun and taking the cervix and uterous and "parts" out and then closing that area up to the outside bacteriums-it can happen that the microscopic bacterias "leak" into the area when the procedure is taking place-they then grow into the masses you see in the Xray...its a fluke and not at all "common" but it can happen as it did with Sissy. The abscess can grow huge but with Sissy I noticed too she was loosing weight. She does NOT like to be picked up/held so we do palpitation and in doing that I could feel the lumps. The weight loss and lumps-I knew something was amiss and went and got the xrays taken. We at first thought the vet might be doing partial spays(I was PISSED) and upon the surgeon specialist taking the masses out and our seeing them they looked EXACTLY like her uterous-but they were full of bunny-infection and after pathologist reports confirmed they were not uterous tissue-and indeed abscess. She is still on baytril so we can make sure no bacteria again that may have been left behind can develop into mass(though we think we got it all with the removal of the masses). Sissy is thriving I am so happy to say-she is again piggen out and I am sure will gain her weight back too! THANK GOD!


----------



## christinelea1




----------



## tonyshuman

Oh whew! I am glad that they weren't cancerous! An abscess is of course not great to have either. Good thing that is out of there! Interesting to know about spays/infection for the future--I haven't heard of that happening before but it certainly makes sense!


----------



## christinelea1

BIG ZERO for me with pictures here...I keep trying different things...I did it before and not sure whats going on here.
I was going to post the call from the vet on the details regarduing the IMPORTANCE of using an ANTIBIOTIC and ANTI-INFLAMMATORY (on RO) after this ordeal with Sissy...What I have learned is impairative for our future w buns & rescue certainly- It cannot be understated that we demand BOTH these drugs minimally 7-10days post op **after any surgery to our beloved pets**-seriously-. We now have LOST one bunny plus with Sissy paid a pricetag of $800.00 to save her! Had we done ANT. and the ANTI-INFLAM's (longer) this never would have happened...LESSON LEARNED SADLY!


----------



## christinelea1

How many could you comfortably foster with the rescue making sure everybun is ALREADY VETTED and even helping with hay/foods??


----------



## christinelea1

OH my gosh, CANT BELIEVE YOU DID THIS FOR THE BUNNIES
OH THANK YOU SO WE CAN ALL BE ABLE TO SEE THEM [email protected] ,
makes the reality of it really, that their stories are so real, PICTURES, gosh they have to be. THANK YOU!!
FROM our heart here!! WE THANK YOU!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> OH my gosh, CANT BELIEVE YOU DID THIS FOR THE BUNNIES
> OH THANK YOU SO WE CAN ALL BE ABLE TO SEE THEM [email protected] ,
> makes the reality of it really, that their stories are so real, PICTURES, gosh they have to be. THANK YOU!!
> FROM our heart here!! WE THANK YOU!


----------



## tonyshuman

Thanks to whoever edited it so the pics would show up! It's so great to see these adorable bunnies.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Thanks to whoever edited it so the pics would show up! It's so great to see these adorable bunnies.


:wave:


----------



## happatk

I clicked the donate link on the Petfinder for the bunnies, but nothing happened. Is there an alternate link?!?! I really want to help them, and this is really the only way I can.


----------



## christinelea1

Isnt it just my luck that the donation button doesnt work
I am just overwhelmed....
I cant fix it right now...but I so SO much appreciate your donating....I have to syringe babies and will try to fix it later....
Well...
My address here at the rescue(where anybunny is welcome to visit the many and SEE the rescue set-up) is 5818Airline Hwy Fruitport Michigan 49415 and phone here is 231-865-6021. Maybe you want to snail mail? I will try and fix the button but am really limited in puter stuff...except to get pets on petfinder!
THANK YOU AGAIN....EVERYBUNNY HERE APPRECIATES YOUR PRAYERS TOO. Of course we need money to continue but we also need prayers to continue!


----------



## Envyme

Hi,

I would be happy to donate some funds to help the buns. I read through all the posts but it's late and I think I am losing it lol...can you pm me your paypal address so that I can send you funds via paypal as a donation? I just want to make sure I send the funds to you and not some other random place 

I am out in Cali or I would be open to adopting a baby when he/she is of age. I have Delilah who I sooo want to have bonded with another bun. I want her to be happy. I talked it over with my bf (of almost 6 yrs) and he fine with it. I think he sees that buns are usually happier in pairs. I *would* still have to discuss it with my bf's dad who we live with/ have lived withfor 3 yrs.Delilah is fixed. 

The only thing is that I tried to have Delilah bonded with another bun via a bunny rescue group. I paid $85 for the adoption and $150 for the bonding. I traveled 2 hrs to one of the rescues that was nearest to us only to find out a week later that they would not bond. Delilah is a dutch and the lady claimed that they are sometimes very stubborn. She said she would needmonths to bond them and I can't travel that far weekly.At the end of the I gladly had her keep the $150 + $85 as a donation even though the bonding didn't work out. At the end of the day I want Delilah and the new bun to be happy and live an amazing life together forever! 

Sorry for the novel, I just want to be upfront an honest with my situation to ensure that everyone is on the same page.  



Hope I can help out in some way!


XOXO



:bunnydance:


----------



## christinelea1

OH MY GOSH!!!
You paid for a bond??
Ok, you say you are in Cali-let me hook you up with ppl to HELP you GET a honeybunny for your heart bunny!!!!!!
Probably needs to be younger...
Look we are transporting bunnies to a gal HERE/on RO in Cali...one of the "little eared bunnies" (
We have the baies!!!!
Email me at [email protected]...
Do NOT pay for bonding!!! I will hook you up with folks by you to help!! EMAIL ME!!


----------



## christinelea1

Paypal buttons now work-they did for me just now and still thank you and hope to hear from you Kate!


----------



## Envyme

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> Paypal buttons now work-they did for me just now and still thank you and hope to hear from you Kate!



Just emailed you  urplepansy:


----------



## Envyme

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> Paypal buttons now work-they did for me just now and still thank you and hope to hear from you Kate!


Just sent a small donation to you. I will be sending more your way VERY soon  

XOXO


----------



## christinelea1

CritterCafeRescue BUNNIES/pets and Momma want to tell you thanks.

KATE and all that have helped!



Please continue to keep us in your prayers, please.



AGAIN, THANK YOU FROM OUR HEARTS


----------



## christinelea1

Ok I have run into some problems and ANY of your imput I welcome you BUNLOVES

Ok first one...the babies have coccidia

Vet has them on Bactrim however I do not think this is the best thing....many other things available(one for horses but at a cost of 200plus dollars and lots would go to waste we better wait), PLEASE share your ideas with me, thank you...

ANOTHER thing from another group has come to light-I am copy/pasting and dont know how to begin a new thread here but I can tell you I am sick about this and want to help but I cant-we have waaaay over capacity of this house(I am actually looking for a bigger house and need my head examined)..I know you all are smarter that me with puters as the little pictures FINALLY came up and too(a volunter to helped me to help get some here...Ok here is the thing-DISTURBING...so sad....I just read...

Please help if anyone is nearby...I am not but my prayers are with you and are with these bunnies...MY GOD, what has this world come to??WHAT???

I am sorry to never bring good news...well the little eared buns are very much loved if that means anythng

Will post more as we just recieve letter from prosecuter this other is more important though...



Please-I hope this is ok, if its not please help me to understand what to do to make it ok!!


From: (email removed)
Date: Fri, 30 Oct 2009 14:09:36 -0400
Subject: Need anyone's help who lives near Laurel or anywhere for nasty rabbit situation
To: (email removed)

DUTCH RABBITS LIVING IN EXPOSED MUD HOLE OUTSIDE WITH NO SECURITY FROM PREDATORS OR WEATHER AND IMPROPER DIET...AND PROBABLY BEING USED AS FOOD...AS MANY AS 32 AT ONE TIME

To be removed from my Rabbit Associates list, please ask nicely. If you have asked already and haven't been removed, please ask nicely again...I might have forgotten to save the file after removing you the first time. My apologies.


Dog rescuer (Suzanne) found rabbit situation in Laurel, MD,...neglect and abuse, as far as all seeing it are concerned. One visitor couldn't even look more than 3 minutes.
As many as 32 Dutch rabbits living outside in mud hole. 
Owner feeding tiny amount of pellets and a vegetable here and there and sometimes providing water but not always. 
Suzanne has been there on very hot days to find no water. 
Owner not providing hay at all.
No grass, just dirt and mud.
Only underground warrens the rabbits have created for shelter.
Suzanne, on limited social security budget, buys vegetables and hay and goes every weekday to feed rabbits. It is becoming too much for her.
Earlier this week, rabbit count was 13.
Today, according to warren (see below about get warren involved), only 8 rabbits.
Rabbits living in cesspool of poop and ammonia. It reeks.


Suzanne contacted a number of rabbit groups and animal control, all to no response so far.
Suzanne talked with one of her friends who has rabbits.
Rabbit friend on my list of rabbit associates and gave Suzanne my name.
Yesterday, I went with Suzanne and another rabbit friend to view the situation.
Dutch rabbits living outside in mud whole in downtown Laurel, across from Police Station on B street.
House in bad shape and has no number on it, but it's next to house number 60 on B street in downtown Laurel. You can access the house from the alley in the back and really see what is happening.
At one time, Suzanne counted 32 rabbits.
This week, only 13. We think he is eating them. Again, today only 8.
Fence is so low that they can escape and any animal can get in.
Owner admitted to Suzanne that cats have taken some.
Poop and food attracting rats. While there, I saw animal very large animal crossing the alley and hiding under a shed of another neighbor's yard. Perhaps a predator.
No rabbit is fixed, so more babies are being born and many just die since there is nothing to use to build a nest for the babies.


Joel, the man who lives there is from El Salvador and speaks a little English. I haven't spoken with him since he wasn't home but I spoke with a female tenant named Rosie who gave me the man's name (Joel) and his phone (removed).
I hope to return this Sunday with a Peruvian bunny friend who speaks fluent Spanish to talk with Joel and see exactly what is happening.


I called the City of Laurel Police Department and talked with Animal Control. They said that there are no regulations about rabbits, just cats, dogs, and ferrets. Laurel Animal Control told me to call PG County Animal Control but I could not get through. I will keep trying.
I donated several bales of hay and bags of Oxbow pellets, both the kind for babies (Bunny Basics 15/23) and the kind for adults (Bunny Basics T). Suzanne will continue to feed them until we find a solution. She'll use my hay and pellets. She's been buying the veggies but it's getting too expensive. I know one of us rabbit folks gets free veggies from Mom's. There's a Mom's Organic Store near Suzanne so I asked Suzanne to talk with them. I might even give the Laurel Mom's Organic Store a call, since I don't think that's the Mom's Organic Store that our other rabbit friend uses for her veggies.
After my Spanish-speaking friend talks with the owner, Joel, perhaps we can make some kind of proposal to Joel.


I called back Laurel Animal Control and told them that there was so much animal feces (pellets) and urine that it reeked and that it was attracting other rodents. Laurel legal code states that this is not allowed in a public or PRIVATE space. That got things started...yeah!
!!!!!Laurel Animal Control Warden just called. He went over to the mud hole to take a look. He didn't have any idea that this is a problem until after I explained that cottontails are wild rabbits and shouldn't be contained and the others are domestic and should be in the house or much better shelter than a mud hole with underground holes full of mud. He promised to call PG County Animal Control to take this to the next step.


I asked to be kept informed and will keep those interested informed.
IF ANYONE CAN HELP WITH SUPPLYING OR PLACING hay, pellets, veggies until we can rectify this situation (Joel even told the warren that he was getting one more tomorrow!), please let me know. I will put you in touch with Suzanne to coordinate feedings until matters are resolved.
I will postpone my Sunday visit with the interpreter to the house until I see what PG County Animal Control does. I don't want to interfere... yet.
If anyone else is good with this sort of thing, please step in.
I have never done this before and am not exactly sure how to approach matters, other than carefully.

Thanks very much,

Nancy

Nancy (emoved)
(address removed)
Falls Church, VA 

(email removed)
(Phone removed)
(Cell removed)
(Fax removed)
(email removed)

Adobe Certified Expert (ACE): Structured (Using Elements) FrameMaker (HTML, XML, SGML, PDF Output) and Unstructured (Standard) FrameMaker (HTML, XML, SGML, PDF Output)

Adobe Certified Instructor (ACI): Structured (Using Elements) FrameMaker (HTML, XML, SGML, PDF Output) and Unstructured (Standard) FrameMaker (HTML, XML, SGML, PDF Outpu


----------



## tonyshuman

Bactrim could be ok cor cocidia, but I thought Albon was more commonly used for coccidia? They're from the same class of drugs I think.

What a sad story. I hope you can help these bunnies out, although there are some cultural and language barriers to get over. It may be difficult to convince him to give over the bunnies or not use them as food, because it's common in many cultures to raise animals near the house, even in an urban area, for food. I don't agree with it, of course, but at the very least you can get some better living conditions for these bunnies.


----------



## christinelea1

Wanted to say that prosecution of the persons that did what they did to "the little eared" bunnies has halted because of the vets NOT PROVIDING (and) lack of information to the prosecutor. on this case..he has repeatedly tried to get in touch with her, he wrote to CritterCafeRescue in a letterrecieved yesterday, to no avail...I am just stooped here....and LIVID!!!

This is a vet that is constantly talking about how to better the animals in our community!

She said in her initial letter faxed to the police dept on June17th2009, the ears were cut off by human hands probably with scissorsbecause the cuts were so smooth edged-no animal or preditor could have caused such cuts- that they were done she estimated 7-10days before the 7 little himalain buns were brought here by Muskegon Police...and the "owner" of the buns!



In the prosecutors letter he states that while we cannot arrest someone for cutting the ears we CAN arrest someone for the emaciation and dehydration and for having had no shelter or care which is considered NEGLECT and he needs Dr.Sandy's statement on the physical condition of the bunnies to continue the case...she has been nonresponsive!



I am considering writing Dr.Sandy and telling her that via the internet there is many, many people concerned about this case and that we all want an arrest made; that people world wide have been following since June15th when the buns came here!!!

I could not write to her yet because I am so mad and SO disappointed.... yesterday when the letter arrived containing Dr.Sandy's original fax to police and the prosecutors concerns now, also where the case is at now(a standstill)AND a letter to CCR thanking us for taking the bunnies and caring/vetting them...I just cried myself into a headache and then went outside and screamed at the top of my lungs-AND SWORE outload here to all the animals telling them how mad I am at Dr.Sandy....and YES I even called her a few callous and horrible names, COWARD being one of them!

The animals totally GET IT!!! and agree....and listened to me rant, bless their hearts.

Well...anyone with ideas to urge Dr.Sandy into her testimony under oath regarding what she saw that day when these poor bunnies came I would like to talk to.

My letter to her is one thing....maybe I can privatly give to anyone who wants it, her email addressallowing anyone that cares the chance to help in letter writing urging her to take the darn time and GET WITH this prosecutor who WANTS TO ARREST THE PEOPLE NEGLIGENT but cant because of her lack of testimony?? Maybe I should write a letter and have as many people as possible sign it??

It took so much to get these babies healthy-they suffered so drastically and I cant believe this is where we stand now...I am so sad.


----------



## christinelea1

Really really depressed and having a hard time with this

Please...

pray that the right thing be done...I dont know what else to say...


----------



## tonyshuman

I am hoping that you get some good news on this case soon, and the vet can get her records together and send them in.


----------

